# How Dera Sacha Sauda Spreads Its Wings



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Source: Its chief at the centre of a row, Dera Sacha Sauda spreads its wings - IndianExpress.Com*

*Its chief at the centre of a row, Dera Sacha Sauda spreads its wings* 


The Indian Express - NAVJEEVAN GOPAL 
_Wednesday, June 25, 2008 _

The Sirsa-based Dera Sacha Sauda has made the headlines for all the wrong reasons in the past one year but this has not affected the sect in spreading its tentacles across India. Over the years, the religious body has brought in its fold people from all sections of the society regardless of caste, creed, race and religion and now boasts of a following of 2.25 crore. 

The controversy surrounding the sect sparked off in May 2007 with the Dera chief Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh allegedly imitating Guru Gobind Singh in a ceremony that emulated the creation of the Khalsa. Soon after he was charged with raping a disciple and murdering two men, including a journalist. 

The Dera chief got into a fresh row recently after a youth was killed and two others were injured when his bodyguard opened fire on Sikh protesters in Mumbai on June 20. 

“Before the Dera row started, we had been constructing houses for the poor — almost 10 to 15 per year for the last 10 years in Bathinda district alone. The poor people associated with Dera get spiritual as well as monetary benefits,” said Gurdev Singh, president of Bathinda block level committee of the sect. 

The Dera activities include construction of houses for the poor on the recommendation of Dera committee heads at the village level, block level and district level. The organization also organises eye and blood donation camps. By registering 15,432 blood donors at a camp in Sirsa in December 2003 it had made it to the Guinness Book of World Records and broke its own record in October 2004 with 17,921 blood donors at a camp in Sriganganagar. 

The Dera Sacha Sauda has about 50 Deras in 19 states in India. In Punjab, there are three Deras, the largest being Salabatpura, spread over 100 acres. Besides, it has a number of Naam Charcha Ghar (Religious Discourse Houses) across the country. Punjab, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Himachal Pradesh are among the main states where Dera has a huge following. 

Dr Aditya Insan, the sect’s spokesperson, said the religious body today has a following of 2.25 crore who are registered with the Dera for meditation. 

Free health and educational facilities attract the poor from all sects and cast to its fold. But, most importantly it appeared to be the identity crisis among the lower strata of society that helped Dera get a huge following. The neglected, looked down upon and alienated lower classes of different religions got an identity after coming to the Dera, say experts. 

“The lower strata of society strive for an identity and that well explains the Dera Sacha Sauda mass base of landless laborers,” said Parmod Kumar, director of Chandigarh-based Institute of Development and Communication. “Another reason for the people’s shift towards the Dera culture is that the dominant religions do not change with time and Punjab has been a place where the atmosphere is congenial for the emergence of new religions,” added Kumar. 

“Most are from the mobile population that does not have much faith in religion and adopting to the Dera culture is easier for them, as they believe in so called living gods. The weekly congregations, which they consider a world away from their world of problems give solace to their minds,” observed Dr R S Sandhu, Head of the Department of Political Science in Guru Nanak Dev University in Amritsar. 

Experts believe that Dera’s initiative to pursue people to abstain from all kinds of drugs has also appealed to the rural women, who feel that coming in the Dera fold was the best way to keep their husbands away from drugs. 

The Dera managements claims no Maatha Tikai (monetary offerings) are taken from people except in case of donations for disaster management operations that is undertaken by the religious body. 

The Dera management claims agricultural produce from its own fields at Sirsa, which is spread over a sprawling 500 acres, is the only source of money apart from selling products like Sach brand of jams and sauce. 

A variety of crops are sown in the Dera land and the majority of it is sold to its followers, who buy the produce considering it as the parsad from the Baba. With the followers offering voluntary service, Dera also never feels the labour problems.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think main reason of dera's succes is that it approached poor people.Unfortunately all the indian religions are religion of rich people.That's why christian missionaries,Dera sacha sauda are succes because they approach poor persons.If some sikh missionaries instead of fighting over useless issues have tried to approached poors and downtrodden then many many problems of our community would have been solved.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jun 24, 2008)

If all that is stated in the news-item is believed to be true, there is no harm if the Dera caries out humanitarian activities. It is doing good service to humanity. If SGPC cannot take a decision let the people decide if they like sikhism or Dera.There is democracy here and Dera is not doing anything under duress or compulsion.
Let SGPC also learn as to how to serve the poor and as to how to take them in fold of sikhism. I do agree with the observations of Kds80 ji  as above.
I do not think if SGPC appear as a functional organisation.It is never heard in the news even.


----------



## dalbirk (Jun 25, 2008)

Soul_jyot said:


> *Source: Its chief at the centre of a row, Dera Sacha Sauda spreads its wings - IndianExpress.Com*
> 
> *Its chief at the centre of a row, Dera Sacha Sauda spreads its wings*
> 
> ...


ECONOMICS OF THE DERAS :
I wish to clear some plain facts about the mushrooming growth of Deras especially in Punjab . The mother of this is elecoral politics . It is a known fact that in Indian elections votes r sold at a price to political parties , however the exact modus operandi is unclear to many . This is how it works : 
There r following political elections held in all states but rates mentioned r specific to Punjab only ; 1. Panchayat Elections , Rate per vote is 5000- 7000 Indian rupees for election of Panches , a furthur expense of 1000/ per vote is incurred to buy Panches for election of the Sarpanch . 2 Block Samiti Elections : Rate per vote is 1000-2000 , liquor bottles , Poppy husk & few hunderes rupees do the trick 3 . Muncipal Committee Elections : Rate is again 1000 - 2000 per vote , same means r used for diostribution 4 . Muncipal Corporation Elections ( For Big Cities ) : Rate is 2000-2500 per vote for electing councillors , a furthur expense of 500 is made for electing Mayor . 5 . Lok Sabha Elections : Rate is 1000-2000 per vote . 6 . Assembly Elections : This is the mother of all elections . Rate is 6000- 8000 per vote , morover the winner takes the all important Chief Minister Ship chair . So in total a vote costs ( Earns ) Rs 16,000 - 25000 ( 400 USD to 625 USD ) in all 5 years . All the Deras , all they have to do is to invite some political leader to some big SATSANG & that political leader pays his RESPECTS to Dera Chief in front of DEVOTEES The leader gets the unusual big crowd , the public gets to see the amount of CLOUT OF BABAJI & to top it all the BABAJI gets his DUE SHARE proportionately . Each vote multiplied by 16,000 to 25,000 Rupees . This BOOTY is in the form of CASH & KIND like land allotment , posting of police officers teachers , health workers , transfers of various officials to PLUM places . Some months back Radha Soami Satsang Beas came to light when they GRABBED a prime real eastate land in Mohali worth about 2800 - 3,000 Crores ( 700 Million USD ) in Mohali for peanuts . The ruckus in press & media forced them to forego 50 % of that land . Still they got to keep land woth 350 Million US Dollars . The Sacha Sauda DeraChief had his Brother In Law ( Harminder Singh Jassi ) a Congress Ticket from Bhatinda superseding Surinder Singla & a promise of withdrawl of CBI enquiry against him various cases of rape , Murdur etc . In 2002 Sonia Gandhi visited RSS Beas just before elections at Beas headquarter & spent a full day there to inagaurate an EYE DONATION CAMP alonwith Natwar Singh , Amarinder Singh , Murli Deora among others . On 30th March , 2008 , LK Advani visited Maharaj Gurinder Singh , Dera head at RSS , Beas . According to known eyewitnesses , the Baba saluted Advani while greeting him . The Akais r also playing this game of FAITH & POLITICS albiet differently . The so called Panthic Party SAD ( Badal ) has a SECULAR CONSTITUTION under which it fights SGPC elections . It treats Sikh votes under the influence of Gurudwaras as a free BONUS VOTE , Ghar di murgi dal barabar . But spends the same rate to get votes from Deras as Congress or now new player in the game BJP . As aresult Deras r wooed by all parties & Deras r rolling in money but traditional Sikh Voter is left high & dry . Gurudwaras get nothing in return , SGPC budget is spent on election rallies & horse trading of SAD ( Badal ) . The preaching of Sikhism is left to Non- Government institutions like Sikh Missionary College , Ludhiana & Guru Gobind Singh Study Circle , Ludhiana . They r not at all helped by Akalis or SGPC financially ., rather hurdles r put in their way . Gurudwaras r controlled by Jats , Dalits r discriminated against in villages . As a result nobody is willing to take the issues of Sikhs , Dera supporters r active in almost every sphere be it Panchayats , Corporations .Some serious introspection is required for revival of Sikhism & slow down this Mushrooming Deras in Punjab


----------



## Saint Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

SAT SRI AKAL

this is for ur information that almost 40% of the dera followers r sikhs .
oops .


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 25, 2008)

Gurfateh
As das with afew similar minded people(not same minded) were there to guide RSS personals about the Sikhs issue.

we have the following statement being made by them about this issue.

Before das posts them das would like to add the Baba Was forced out of Karnataka and soon we may have his Ashram demolished.

We in RSS are opposed to Bala Sahib Thakre and his gimmikery and will soon be issuing some staments(das has old score to be sttled with him for his disrespects to Biharis and noth Indians)Brother Rajkhalsa ji will elaborate this.(Shiv Saink themselves have shown vandlisation,and that is something Mahrashtrian them these Sikhs have followed Mahrshtriyan culture(as most Sikhs are of Mahrshtiryan origion who showed thier grit,So it is internal matter of Mahrashtra).

We have noted dowen the disrespect shown to Hindus by this Baba in question also and in two states in India ruled by RSS,he is having a tought time.In states ruled by BJP we have some limted success.While in states we have coalition success is still less.(for an outside it looks a bit all the same but RSS,BJP and Shiv Sena are greatly difernt).

Last word term terrosits is refred to Gurjant Singh Rajsthani in one statement.Das objected this term for Militants/Freedom fighters.Das was told that this person was planted by GOI to bring dowen the repute of movement run by pious.

refer to the site.

Welcome To Sangat Sansar

Das also requests the panel of moderaters that they are free to delete any thing they find anti Panthic and kindly inform that to das so that he can rectify that mistake.

*PROTECTION OF DERA SADH BY HOODA GOVT., A CONGRESS *







Now Dera Sadh has reached his Sirsa headquarter. He came to Sirsa by helicopter under heavy security given by Haryana Government. Hooda Govt. has given him protection just to repeat the 13th April 1978 episode, in which 13 Sikhs were killed and that resulted in creating bad political scenario of Punjab. Congress is playing a dangerous game just to garner few vote. With an eye on the general election, they have shaken the hand with devisive forces.Punjab’s Congress leader and ex-chief minister S. Amrinder Singh is the man behind Dera Sadh and anti-Dasam Granth forces. Nehru-vians are bent upon destroying the great philosophy of ‘ KHANDEY KI PAHUL’. Congrss’s second pawn S. Paramjeet Singh Sarna is also playing a tricky game wih the his sole aim to benefit Sonia Gandhi……………And ofcourse , Sonia Gandhi represents those forces, who had converted our Maharaja Dalip Singh ji (the son of Maharaja Ranjit Singh ji) into a Christian.
-JAGJIVAN JOT SINGH ANAND
*GURCHARAN SINGH GILL TALKED WITH CM-KARNATAKA AND HOME MINISTER-KARNATAKA*






When Paramjeet Singh Sarna have been started playing the ‘ CONGRESS CARD’ by blaming the Karnataka Government of BJP in the episode of Dera Sauda Sadh shootout, national President S. Gurcharan Singh Gill talked with Chief Minister of Karnataka Shri B.S. Yedduruppa and Karnataka Home Minister Dr. V.C. Acharya on telephone and told them his concern about the reactions after the event of shootout. Both C.M. and Home Minister assured him that they will keep vigilant eyes on Dera Sadh and are against his conversion drive. According to Home Minister Dr. V.C. Acharya, if Maharashtra Govt. books Dera Sadh as an accused in the shootout case, Karnataka Govt. will arrest him immediately. 
As per latest news Dera Sadh is at his Sirsa Dera. 
Without any base, Delhi Gurdwara Management Committee president S. Paramjit Singh Sarna attacked the Karnataka Govt. just to keep his master Sonia Gandhi happy S. Paramjit Singh Sarna should answer the following points-
1. When Maharasthra Govt. did not booked Dera Sadh as an accused in the shootout case, why did Sarna remain silent?
2. When S. Paramjit Singh Sarna was asking for the arrest of Dera Sadh why did he not critise the Maharasthra Govt.?
3. When policemen mercilessly have beaten the agitated Sikhs of Mumbai, why did S. Paramjit Singh Sarna remain silent?
4. When Dera Sadh went for oneday visit to Mysore-Karnataka, S. Paramjit Singh Sarna made a statement against Karnataka Govt. Was it game plan of Sarna to make Sonia Gandhi happy? 
5. Why is S. Paramjit Singh Sarna is defending congress as well as in directly supporting Mrs. Sonia Gandhi? Is he a Sikh or a taut of Christian Missionaries? 
6. Is Mrs. Sonia Gandhi, Dera Sadh, Amrinder Singh, anti Dasam Granth news paper and S. Paramjit Singh Sarna are working as a group to make situation difficult for Nationalist Sikh Forces. 


[SIZE=-2]*Close*


RASHTRIYA PRAKOSHTH PRAMUKH
SANGAT PRAKASHAN 

[/SIZE]
*Dera Saccha Sauda a statregic weapon of Christian Missionaries
*
*



*With sole purpose of diverting people of different sects, Dera Saccha Sauda Sadh is helping the forgein aided Christian Missionaries. In the villages of Punjab and Haryana, when a person changes his religion, he is opposed by his family men and whole village. Dera Saccha Sauda is using four symbols-Om, Cross, Moon-Star, Ek Onkar. Now, if somebody joins Dera Saccha Sauda, he will start living under the umberalla of these four symbols. This will be his primary step towards Christianity. In the land of Guru Sahibans, Christian Missionaries have come with a new statregic weapon of Dera Saccha Sauda. Silently converting forgein going Sikh youths and making them PATIT, is their other policy. One should remember that the people of Punjab and Haryana are against the symbols of Cross and Moon-Star.
-JAGJIVAN JOT SINGH ANAND
RASHTRIYA PRAKOSHTH PRAMUKH
SANGAT PRAKASHAN

*SAUDA SADH SHOULD BE ARRESTED, LENIENCY MEANS FLITHY POLITICAL DESIGNS: GURCHARAN SINGH GILL*






The way bodyguards of Sauda Sadh showered bullets on the Sikhs, beyond doubt 
it proves the heinious crime was commited by them. RASHTRIYA SIKH SANGAT 
demand the arrest of Sauda Sadh.. Maharashtra government should act responsibly in accordance with the law.
If Haryana Government or any other Govt. machinery gave security to Sauda Sadh, what was the need to have addition private army? TV Channels are showing that his bodyguards were responsible for the shoot-out. There exists a strong prima facie case against Sauda Sadh. The way Maharashtra Government gave safe passage to Sauda Sadh, it indicates the leniency, which shows arrow towards narrow, filthy political designs.
At the same time, RASHTRIYA SIKH SANGAT appeal to the whole society, particular the Sikh masses, to remain peaceful and thrash devisive forces.
GURCHARAN SINGH GILL
NATIONAL PRESIDENT
RASHTRIYA SIKH SANGAT


[SIZE=-2]*Close*[/SIZE]
*PAST TERROR-HISTORY REPEATING ITSELF:
*
*



*Sauda Sadh Ram Rahim had been a side-kick of Gurjunt Singh Rajasthani, a dreaded terrorist during bad phase of Punjab. What happened in Mumbai is just repetition of old terror history of Ram Rahim.
First MTV episode, SINGH IS KING episode¡K..and now Ram Rahim- Sikh clash¡Kat Mumbai. The direction of the vector shows that political scenario of the country is going through a transition period and Nehru-vians are active. Whole Indian society and particularly Sikh masses always follow the path of Guru Sahibans. On other hand,. creating choase by political elements, Nehru-vians want to prove that they are the only ¡¥ Secularists¡¦ and other are just bad people. We should always remember that our philosophy of ¡¥Sanjhiwalta¡¦ is a superior than their so called ¡¥Secularism¡¦. This time ¡¥ Sikhs will prove them wrong in the eyes of the common people.
SABE SAJHIWAL SADAYEN KOI NA DISEY BAHIRA JIO 

ƒÞ JAGJIVAN JOT SINGH ANAND,
ƒÞ RASHTRIYA PRAKOSHTH PRAMUKH
ƒÞ SANGAT PRAKASHAN
NEWS:Sauda clash in Mumbai kills 1,injured2

When few local Sikhs went to Nirmal Lifestyle Mall, they were stoped because Sauda sadh was doing shopping . Sikhs protested against this indiscrimination. A protest in Mulund against Ram Rahim Sauda Sadh spiralled into a violent clash, claiming the life of one agitator on Friday.
Sauda Sadh, who has been the target of Sikh ire after he dressed up as Guru Gobind Singh in May last year was at Nirmal Lifestyle mall when his bodyguards stopped other sikh customers from entering. As a result his path was blocked by Sikh protesters. The standoff intensified when the Dera chief¡¦s bodyguards fired few rounds even as Sadh was whisked away. 
One of the protesters, Barkarar Singh, was badly injured and rushed to hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries.Two other also injured.
Sauda Sadh motorcade was intercepted by the police in Panvel. He is holding a camp, where he was headed. 
Police Commissioner Hasan Gafoor said a team has been dispatched to arrest the bodyguard. Till now, three bodygauards are arrested. Chief Minister of Punjab Prakash Singh Badal talked with Maharashtra CM Vilasrao Deshmukh.
After the firing, over 1,0000 Sikhs blocked traffic in Bhandup


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 25, 2008)

Gurfateh

Frankyl speaking Dera is more sort of commercial orgainsation run with managers and with political back support and alas,in SGPC many of our leaders are semi litrate.Our misioanries are all the more unscintific(while claiming the marxisit apporaoch as scieintific).Who else could fight.

At the most so far we have been sucessful to not this issue be Sikhs v/s Hindus as it happened duirng Niranakaris and turmoil came.But we do not know that till how long we will hold the fort.As large numbe rof Elements in BJP and Arya Samajis intrueded in Sangh,in Punjab may find soft corner for dera guys.Yet so far we are heavy on them.In contrast if we read last month indiaawareness  from www.indiaawareness.com ,which is in fact name changed for spokesman,so that it could be sold in Delhi Gurudwaras else Akal Takhat will get and issue agaisnt congress controlled DSGPC(as spokeman has been banned by Akal Takhat for using insulting language for Akal Takhat Sahib and his care takers).From them the opposition towards Dera guys is not that strong and further,they have been telling us to show restraint.Why?

Why they show soft corner towards highly castists and conservative anti Baba Balbeer Singh faction of Nihungs(the same nihungs who still will not share his food with lower castes,while these magzines tell that Sikhism has no caste, once made mockery of Nihungs for having castes)Surprising thing is that one who heads the Budhadal now is Anti Caste and even prfers to install only Guru Granth Sahib Ji in Gurudwaras.Yet he si opposed why?

Reason is simple.
Behind spokeman,Behind Joginder Singh Rakba,Behind Dera  of Sirsa ,one person is working.The King Amrinder Singh.

He is having an enqury conducted against him by Natianal level of Congress.REason is his showing autocratic ways and desrespect to stounch congress persons like Smt. Bhattal(she reamained in congress even when Captain /king defeced to Akalis).So king wants that let there be a turmoil.So let Madam Sonia calls him back and by pulling back the strings,he will bring back the peace.This das thinks is the game plam.

Real player hidden behind the scene.


----------



## pk70 (Jun 25, 2008)

*time Has Come  For Youth Take Over The Sgpc And Akali Dal, I Encourage Vijaydeep Singh Ji, Dalbirk And Others Who Have Real Concerns Otherwise These Guys Are Selling It Bit By Bit. *


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 25, 2008)

*http://www.tribuneindia.com/2008/20080626/punjab1.htm#4* 

*Dera Row*
*‘Inept handling by SGPC, Akal Takht, SAD deepened crisis’ *
*Varinder Walia*
*Tribune News Service *​ 
*Amritsar, June 25*
Inept handling of the Dera Sacha Sauda issue by the SGPC, Akal Takht and the Shiromani Akali Dal seems to have resulted inthe hijacking of the agenda by radical Sikhs leading to complicating the situation. 


Instead of taking a clear stand, the Sikh clerics chose the middle path while discussing the apology tendered by Dera Sacha Sauda chief Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh on May 29 last year at a meeting at Akal Takht secretariat.

Giani Iqbal Singh, Jathedar, Takht Patna Sahib, alleged he was under pressure from Giani Joginder Singh Vedanti, Jathedar, Akal Takht, to take a “lenient view” regarding the Dera Sacha Sauda chief. He alleged that Jathedar, Akal Takht, was under pressure from the Akali Dal and the SGPC. Such decisions gave much space to hardliners to hijack the matter. 

The Jathedar, Akal Takht, is again abroad. He has not issued any statement urging the community to maintain peace

In an attempt to defuse the Dera Sacha Sauda issue, the Sikh clerics had adopted a midway approach by adopting a Gurmatta that neither rejected nor accepted the apology tendered by the Dera chief for hurting Sikh sentiments at Salabatpura in Bathinda district on May 13 last year. Then the venue was shifted from Akal Takht to Bathinda district by announcing that the call to boycott the Dera made from Takht Damdama Sahib on May 17 would continue. This step on the part of Sikh high priests resulted in ****** incidents because the situation had gone out of control after the Sikh conclave at Damdama Sahib. 

Later, Balwant Singh Nandgarh,Jathedar, Takht Damdama Sahib, gave a call to assassinate the Dera Sacha Sauda chief while addressing a gathering on May 19 last year with a view to defusing the situation at the cremation of Kanwaljit Singh, who was killed in firing at Sunam (Sangrur). However, the Jathedar, Nandgarh, was virtually humiliated by Jathedars of other Takhts for not supporting him when he was on dharna on the Rajasthan border in February this year. Finally, Jathedar, Nandgarh, had to lift the dharna because there was no support coming from any quarter though he had announced “Come what may, I will lead the Khalsa March in Rajasthan as announced after the Ardas (prayer)”. 

Though the route of the Khalsa March, taken from Fatehgarh Sahib on May 31 last year was shortened at the behest of the SAD though Akal Takht had announced it would culminate in Chandigarh and memorandum would be submitted to Governors of Punjab and Haryana. Instead an ADC to Governor, Punjab reached Fatehgarh Sahib to collect the memorandum. 

Now SAD chief Sukhbir Singh Badal has decided to rush to Mumbai tomorrow following the high-level meeting. The saner elements in the community say the situation should be handled in a way it does not go out of control again.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 26, 2008)

Gurfateh

Ds finds Vedanti Sahib,a bit weak Jathedar working in hands of Mr Badal.It is better is Nandgarh Ji are made Jathedar of Akal Takhat Sahib.Or other option could be Bhai Ranjeet Singh Ji.
Das anyway thanks what bro/sis p70 has onwered him.

Well so far das is concerned.We have to educate the masses.In sikhs and outside.Akali Dals and SGPC are all the more part of masses.We need to think globaly and act locally.W need to start preaching of Gurmat from our neighburhood.Akal's willing by next year these problems,if not over,will be reduced.


----------



## dalbirk (Jun 26, 2008)

vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> 
> Frankyl speaking Dera is more sort of commercial orgainsation run with managers and with political back support and alas,in SGPC many of our leaders are semi litrate.Our misioanries are all the more unscintific(while claiming the marxisit apporaoch as scieintific).Who else could fight.
> 
> ...


Dear Vijaydeep Singh Ji ,
I have following apprehensions reagrding the following stand of RSS regarding Sikhs :
1 . Sikhs r a part of Hinduism not an independent religion . Sikhs r sons/daughters of Luv & Kush ( who never existed on this Earth , were never born )
2 . The ill quotes regarding Sikh Gurus & Sikhism in general r still there in ' Satyarth Prakash ' written by Dayananad Saraswati , have not been deleted so far ; & r supported by RSS . The stand of Arya Samajis against Sikhs & Punjabi ( Gurmukhi ) language is at the behest of RSS 
3 . Sikhs r their enemy no 3 after Muslims & Christians in that order , needed to be taken care of after the other TWO have been dealt with .
4 . Promote anything which is anti - Guru Granth Sahib Ji & anti Sikh Rehat Maryada .
5. The Prakash of Dasham Granth at Patna Sahib & Hazur Sahib , other anti-Gurmat acts like Aarti with lamps , Ringing Bells , Tilak lagana on forehead of Devotees is at the behest of RSS , which is a clear voilation of Sikh Rehat Maryada which says No book other than Guru Granth Sahib Ji can be established aprallel to Guru Granth Sahib Ji in Gurudwaras ( Here I'm not debating whether Bacittar Natak aka Dasham Granth , not Dasham Granth Sahib was written by the tenth master or not ).
6 . The ultimate aim of RSS is the complete annihilation ( Absorbtion ) of Sikhism into Hinduism , as Buddhism was done in 8th to 10 th century & was ultimately driven out of India .
7. The efforts to preach Sikhism amongst the masses in whole of India r undermined by RSS .
8 . Pro RSS channels like CNN-IBN ( Whole TV 18 Group ) , Aaj Tak ( India Today Group ) , Zee News ( Whole Zee Group ) r leaders in distorting the image of Sikhs in media .
9 . The passing of a separate Anand Marriage Act exclusively for Sikhs as in per-1947 period is opposed tooth & nail by RSS , though Congress is ready to do it . Badal is not pushing it due to fear of RSS
10 . Similarly any changes to article 25 Section 2 ( B ) which states Sikhs alongwith Jains & Buddhists as a part of Hinduism is opposed by RSS
Vijaydeep Singh Ji , Can u clarify ur stand on the above .


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 26, 2008)

*http://mid-day.com/news/2008/jun/260608city8.htm*

*Six days later, Dera sect slams Balkar's murder*
*By: *Vinod Kumar Menon
*Date: *26 Jun, 2008 09:18 AM









Mourning: Sikhs attend the funeral of Balkar Singh. Balkar was allegedly shot dead by bodyguards of Dera Saccha Sauda chief, Baba Ram Rahim. PIC/Sameer Markande​

The Dera Saccha Sauda (DSS) management in Sirsa, Haryana, has finally condemned the brutal killing of Balkar Singh (45) outside the Nirmal Lifestyle Mall in Mulund. Balkar was allegedly shot dead by bodyguards of DSS chief, Baba Gurmeet Ram Rahim, on June 20.

Pawan, spokesperson of the DSS, told MiD DAY from Sirsa, "It was an unfortunate incident that should not have taken place. Baba's bodyguards opened fire because they feared the worst. Baba did not know about the incident till he reached his ashram in Kalapur that evening." When asked why the guards did not fire in the air, he did not respond.

Pawan said some anti-Dera protestors had gathered outside the mall and tried to stop his convoy. He had escaped an assassination attempt three months ago, when miscreants attempted to blow off his convoy with RDX near Karnal, Punjab. His bodyguards feared something similar in Mulund and hence opened fire.

The spokesperson also clarified that on the fateful day, the DSS chief did not buy anything for himself. He first went to the Alpha showroom near Andheri and then halted at the Nirmal Lifestyle Mall. He was already in his car (black Tavera) when the incident took place. 

*The incident*

Bodyguards of Baba Ram Rahim apparently opened fire at protestors outside the Nirmal Lifestyle Mall in Mulund. Malkar Singh died in the firing. Mulund was tense as thousands resorted to violence. The Dera chief later went to his ashram in Raigad.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 27, 2008)

Gurfateh


> dalbirk said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Vijaydeep Singh Ji ,
> ...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 27, 2008)

<<Das hopes to gobble dowen Hinduism altogather as our God is most powerfull then thier demi gods ,while Budhists had no Gods.>>

Seriously Vijaydeep ji

you did not mean this


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 27, 2008)

If anyone can do it, :hmm: Vijaydeep can do it. :yes:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 29, 2008)

Gurfateh
Any true Singh,with mercy of Akal can do this.

If we have our funadamenatals about God cleared in Guru Granth Sahib Ji,then we get to know about the weakness of other demi gods and thier worshipper wide Dasham Granth Sahib JI.

Next is to have offensive mind set.Terms refered to us is lion,sanke(mar/bhujangi),Crocodile(Nihung) all means top of the pyramid.

So to have high spirit in all circumstances,in sorrow and in happyness thanking Akal and having full faith in all action capability of all time visible God.That is the only power we have and that is the ultimate power.Other than that God,all is korh or useless.Akal Bless.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 29, 2008)

Gurfateh

Das is having Bhai Jagjeevanjot Singh present with das at present and das wanted him to clarify about these two points.He is media head of RSS (Sikh Wing) So following will be his relpy



> > 9 . The passing of a separate Anand Marriage Act exclusively for Sikhs as in per-1947 period is opposed tooth & nail by RSS , though Congress is ready to do it . Badal is not pushing it due to fear of RSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For further queries yourself could contact Bhai Jagjeevan Jot Singh Ji on the email ID below
jagjivanjot@gmail.com


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 29, 2008)

Vijaydeep ji

apologies for query - you are free not to answer,

are you affiliated with RSS?


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 30, 2008)

vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> Any true Singh,with mercy of Akal can do this.
> 
> If we have our funadamenatals about God cleared in Guru Granth Sahib Ji,then we get to know about the weakness of other demi gods and thier worshipper wide Dasham Granth Sahib JI.
> ...



And that is your Chardi Kala spirit which always shines through in everything you write, and why I read everything you write with immense enjoyment.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 1, 2008)

Gurfateh

Brother Amar Sanghera JI,

Das was affliated with them since 1989 to say 1999.Duirng 1998,he became Sikh so slowly moved away from them and stayed with two rival Sikh gruops,one lead by S. Surjeet Singh Ji missioanry and latter on with Bhai Harbans Singh of Patiala.(Similar accociation were and still are there with Sikh Missioanry Collage Ludhiana and Nirmalas).

It was only during 2007,after joining Budhadal,das sent to RSS by factions rival to Baba Balbeer Singh ,our present Mukhi,on the pretext that as RSS is upper caste institution,and as per them das is also from upper caste,so das should use his old history to let RSS presurise Mr Badal,to stop the support to out caste Baba Balbeer Singh Ji.

Das did go to RSS,has he not gone then they(the rival faction) would have used some other channel(BM Sharam ,prem Singh Sher).Das himself was fed up with castism in Budhadal and had full support to Baba Balbeer Singh Ji.So he went into RSS(Sikh Wing) and motivated them to support Baba Balbeer Singh Ji with full might.(this lead to rival Budhadal faction becoming thirsty of das's blood).

Since then RSS,has been taking inputs from das about thier policy decision,and das is also giving them input from rest of the Sangat,that how shoudl they function.Then das is also keeping in views various publications dome by them,to see if they are as per mainstream Sikhism.(it always does not mean that they follow what das says,das can only suggest them and they act as they deem fit).

So Answer is yes.But RSS is not the only institituion  with which das is working.

anyway coming back to Sacha Sauda thing.Since last year,RSS(Sikh Wing and main wing) was against Sirse Wala Baba.So das did not contribute any thing in that.

Das has so far tried to bring peple from missionaries and AKJ in contact with think tank of RSS.To know Sikhs,Nirmalas or Namdharis could only misguide them.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jul 1, 2008)

i thought so

i had seen articles by someone named Vijaydeep Singh in RSS(sikh wing) magazine


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 1, 2008)

Gurfateh

Das thaought of that They have a strange thing.Thy do use name of thier differnt functionaries,while views are thier own.Das has been telling them to not use his name.They have clarfied that this person is from Jagadhari and not das.

such things are part of propoganda warfare .Das was once offered by a great Siikh intellectual to use das's name for his artilce.which das refused as das wanted him(the intllectual be known to the world).

So das is confessing that he did not knows even,when his name appears.But they deny that this person is same as das.One more thing over here is that reason for Ambala Sahib tendering an apology to Akal Takhat and Kala Afghana Sahib not coming to Akal Takhat is due to the fact that thier book are not penned by them.(Das is even aware that who wrote thier text) and this was rectified with two cross checks from differnt soruces.

Das has been sending the articles for Sikh Missioanry collage,Sikh Phulwari but they never entertained them.

So it is use of das's name if at all,it is das's name.So far das has nothing writtan online or offline which has been published.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jul 1, 2008)

they might have told you another lie!!!

the person mentioned Vijaydeep Singh is from Delhi and not Jagadhari

i smell something fishy going on

if they are using your identity...it is completely un ethical !!!

please take care !

:inca:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 1, 2008)

Gurfateh

OK know das understood,sorry for not reading the thing correctly.We are talking about Magzine.Das first was thinking about a news item at thier site,which is a memorandom given to non smoking pictures in NCERT books where naem vijaydeep Singh has come.

Yes there were two articles which das did not write and they gave name of him,one was realted to Bhai Randheer Singh Ji and another was with Hola Mahala.Das did object to them.But they said that they have just pen dowen the views of das.Yet das still says that although there was nothing objectionalbe in them,yet das did not pen them.

But das is realy thank full to yourself about the suggestion and das is by now keeping an eye on each edition,that his name should not come in.Becasue they are not the only one Das is associated.And in past some persons from Gursikh asked das about the same question about an atricle ,writtan by das while das did not know about it.So thanks again.

In two article this thing is anyway true that they took all info from das and then penned it dowen and gave name of das.They said that das is real cause of them yet das does not like words been put into his mouth.So Thanks again.


----------



## ballym (Mar 7, 2010)

So what is wrong in running a religioun driven corporation and getting money from politicians? ( Trying to bring back discussion to main topic)
I guess this is a good way in today's world. he has proved it. If one has the ability or luck or time,  he is free to do it.
 After all many try it and some succeed. There is no harm. Court cases are fine and should be there if something is wrong.
 While in Punjab, I had seen 2' by 4' signs on the roads saying " Naam Charcha Ghar" without any building and just seasonal crop. I thought it may be owned by christian missionaries but I was wrong I guess. What is better, foreign missionaries or local sect?
As I wrote many times, there are gaps, people need to be engaged. If you can do it... fine otherwise someone else will do it.

 Look at it this way,
 A large crowd with 24 hours a day at their disposal.
Some people say... come we will get khalistan... some people get busy and some get scared.
 Another group says, come let us chant. Have food. Nice place to visit for a day...... many people join.... and then it become a MLM event these people bring more people in.
 they get power.... economic power, vote power. RADHA SS and SACHA SAUDA etc.

SGPC also has similar place ASR but has surrendered its economic and political power without getting any benefits FOR THE PEOPLE.
 let Simranjit Singh mann, an Educated one do the same in his area of influence, otherwise he will loose few hundred votes he gets now.


----------

